# Bugs in my yard.



## Chris (May 22, 2012)

Whats a good way to kill bugs in my yard? I use a few different products now and it seems to be working alright and I have the ants under control but the spiders are crazy this year. What are some tips and tricks you use?


----------



## Kelowna (May 22, 2012)

Chris_ said:


> Whats a good way to kill bugs in my yard? I use a few different products now and it seems to be working alright and I have the ants under control but the spiders are crazy this year. What are some tips and tricks you use?



A 12 gauge shotgun.  Sorry, I have no real answer, so at least replied  with useless words.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with useless words.


----------



## havasu (May 22, 2012)

I use Home Defense, in the gallon spray bottle, and soak the perimeter of the house once a month.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

I don't have any in the house (as of yet) but they are in the yard and I am getting more anal every day and want them gone. them and the earwigs can go to hell.


----------



## Kelowna (May 23, 2012)

Chris_ said:


> I don't have any in the house (as of yet) but they are in the yard and I am getting more anal every day and want them gone. them and the earwigs can go to hell.



Some old war museums have flame throwers on display. And usually the security is fairly light at a museum. Your getting my point


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

Kelowna said:


> Some old war museums have flame throwers on display. And usually the security is fairly light at a museum. Your getting my point



That would be great except it would also kill all my plants.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Still need to find a way to kill ant colonies.


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2012)

I used a good insect poison yesterday in a Thompson sprayer and sprayed the entire yard and perimeter of the house yesterday. There is not a live insect anywhere and I especially love the two black widow spiders who dropped dead under the new patio furniture where I often have a glass of wine at.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 27, 2012)

Chris said:


> Still need to find a way to kill ant colonies.



I've been using Anthro Ant Block.  Looks kind of like miniature rice.  Takes a couple days but it works.  I guess the ants take the slow working poison back to the nest and it kills 'em all.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it safe to have around dogs?


----------



## Ecam (Sep 27, 2012)

Not sure.  I sprinkle it in the rocks near the ants so the dogs really can't get to it.  I've got a Lab that'll eat anything...


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Good to know. My dogs don't really eat much but I have one that likes to dig and tear up my yard.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 27, 2012)

It doesn't take much to kill the colony.  Perhaps a teaspoon or so.  The ants pick it up and take it home.  When I've applied it, the next day the Ant Block is gone.  Within a couple days so are ALL the ants.  Just for fun I did some of the hills at work (dozen or so).  After the weekend no more ants.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Turns out they don't sell that stuff around here. Do you know the active ingrediant?


----------



## Ecam (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll check the bottle tonight.


----------



## Ecam (Oct 1, 2012)

Hydramethylnon 0.88%.  That hurt my head!


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow wierd word. I'll check for that in the stuff at the store.


----------

